# About Eachmall.me



## KJ1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi there, I want to ask a question. I tried ordering from Eachmall.me from my Visa using the Method Credit Card (by GC). The order status went to confirmed, but the payment status shows unpaid. My balance hadn't been deducted. So, I want to ask that had anyone of you encountered the same problem? Thanks for answering in advance.


----------



## innercy (Jan 4, 2015)

give them some time. it will be processed accordingly.


----------



## KJ1 (Jan 4, 2015)

innercy said:


> give them some time. it will be processed accordingly.


 
So, you encountered the same problem? Please tell me.


----------



## KJ1 (Jan 4, 2015)

innercy said:


> give them some time. it will be processed accordingly.


 
And how many days should I wait?


----------



## innercy (Jan 4, 2015)

usually status will be updated within 12hours+. how long since you made a payment?.


----------



## KJ1 (Jan 4, 2015)

innercy said:


> usually status will be updated within 12hours+. how long since you made a payment?.


 
It has been around 13 hours


----------



## jagerstaffel (Jan 4, 2015)

KJ1 said:


> It has been around 13 hours


 
Maybe because it's the weekend and there's nobody to handle your order. Though a payment system should be automated ....


----------



## KJ1 (Jan 4, 2015)

jagerstaffel said:


> Maybe because it's the weekend and there's nobody to handle your order. Though a payment system should be automated ....


 
So, its natural that the payment status will show as Payfailed?


----------



## jagerstaffel (Jan 4, 2015)

KJ1 said:


> So, its natural that the payment status will show as Payfailed?


 
I've never order from them before, so this is all new to me.


----------



## KJ1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone got the same error?



jagerstaffel said:


> I've never order from them before, so this is all new to me.


OK


----------



## KJ1 (Jan 4, 2015)

The support system said to me that:- 
Please kindly to know that your order 201xxxx is paid failed, and we cannot receive any payment from you.

Best regards


So, should I make another order?


----------



## Food (Jan 4, 2015)

jagerstaffel said:


> *Maybe because it's the weekend* and there's nobody to handle your order. Though a payment system should be automated ....


agree with this guy / never order something though a chinese website on the weekend , also make sure you read the shipping schedules they have .


----------



## samiam144 (Jan 4, 2015)

KJ1 said:


> The support system said to me that:-
> Please kindly to know that your order 201xxxx is paid failed, and we cannot receive any payment from you.
> 
> Best regards
> ...


 
I paid by Tenpay, had no problem, arrived few days ago


----------



## telon22 (Jan 4, 2015)

KJ1 said:


> The support system said to me that:-
> Please kindly to know that your order 201xxxx is paid failed, and we cannot receive any payment from you.
> 
> Best regards
> ...


Yeah try tenpay this time. If your entropay has money you should be able to pay them. If no its no loss after all


----------



## zfreeman (Jan 4, 2015)

It could also be your card's bank has denied being accessed by an unknown establishment.


----------



## telon22 (Jan 4, 2015)

zfreeman said:


> It could also be your card's bank has denied being accessed by an unknown establishment.


He's using virtual visa entropay


----------



## Zidapi (Jan 4, 2015)

jagerstaffel said:


> Maybe because it's the weekend and there's nobody to handle your order. Though a payment system should be automated ....


Although the payment may be automated, wouldn't someone at eachmall need to manually mark the payment as received before it shows up as completed on the buyers end?


----------



## jagerstaffel (Jan 4, 2015)

Zidapi said:


> Although the payment may be automated, wouldn't someone at eachmall need to manually mark the payment as received before it shows up as completed on the buyers end?


The problem is this:




KJ1 said:


> So, its natural that the payment status will show as Payfailed?


 

Regardless if it was the weekend or not, why did it fail is the question.


----------



## Smiths (Jan 4, 2015)

They asked me for a scan of my credit card and another id like a driver's license or even my passport or social security card (with numbers blacked out, but still).

I told them I used a VCC from my bank to pay for my Gateway so there was no physical card, but I sent them a screenshot of the virtual Credit Card screen from my bank, which they said was not acceptable. They canceled the order and I got refunded. Thankfully I had put in an order with yeahgeek a day earlier that had already shipped despite me sending them an e-mail to cancel it (due to the charge on my VCC being higher than the invoice by a few bucks... which I didn't like).  Yeahgeek seemed to ignore that e-mail which worked out in my favor.


----------



## Shad0wninja (Jan 21, 2015)

KJ1 said:


> Hi there, I want to ask a question. I tried ordering from Eachmall.me from my Visa using the Method Credit Card (by GC). The order status went to confirmed, but the payment status shows unpaid. My balance hadn't been deducted. So, I want to ask that had anyone of you encountered the same problem? Thanks for answering in advance.


Sorry for the huge bump but I'm having the same problem too! What ended up happening with your payment? Mine says confirmed but unpaid, and I paid exactly like how you paid by! I used master card instead though.


----------



## KJ1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Shad0wninja said:


> Sorry for the huge bump but I'm having the same problem too! What ended up happening with your payment? Mine says confirmed but unpaid, and I paid exactly like how you paid by! I used master card instead though.


 
As you are from Canada, you can choose to pay by tenpay and then as usual paying by your Master Card. That will surely help you out. But, when I went to pay by Tenpay, it showed an error that "Transaction was not successful". So, I haven't bought from them. But, you should give it a try. Good luck.


----------

